# easycarbo usage



## oldwhitewood (6 Oct 2008)

Does anyone have any kind of advice for using easycarbo? I've never used it before and am looking for some pointers if I run into algae issues.

Cheers!


----------



## aaronnorth (6 Oct 2008)

you overdose it by 3x daily, or every other day, but i have heard that it works the same if you go by the normal dosage (but it justs takes a bit longer)

HTH, Aaron


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Oct 2008)

i killed my riccia with it, but thats no bad thing. hc's best friend


----------



## Stu Worrall (6 Oct 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> you overdose it by 3x daily, or every other day, but i have heard that it works the same if you go by the normal dosage (but it justs takes a bit longer)
> 
> HTH, Aaron


oops, didnt know this.  Ive got HC and ive been putting 5ml TPN+ and 3ml of easycarbo into a Rio 125 per day. Should i be upping these?


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Oct 2008)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> oops, didnt know this.  Ive got HC and ive been putting 5ml TPN+ and 3ml of easycarbo into a Rio 125 per day. Should i be upping these?


5ml of each


----------



## Stu Worrall (6 Oct 2008)

cheers paulo


----------



## ceg4048 (6 Oct 2008)

oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any kind of advice for using easycarbo? I've never used it before and am looking for some pointers if I run into algae issues.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Neil,
           Easycarbo/Excel are highly toxic and you are advised to avoid breathing fumes or getting too much on the skin. You should consider it in the same league in terms of toxicity as Formaldehyde. 

The decision to use these is dependent on the type of algae. Since these liquids are alternate forms of CO2 they can help with CO2 related algae by treating the cause of those algal forms. You can also use these to supplement your gas CO2 but again, unless you are specifically using them in lieu of the gas they should be used as an interim measure until you solve the cause of the algae which is poor CO2.

Easycarbo/Excel has no effect on some algal forms regardless of dosage and while some plants are unaffected by regular dosages some will succumb to overdosage. As stated above Liverworts, bladderworts, Tonina, possibly Vallis, and some other species do not take well to any dosages. 

Most carpet plants and stems adore Easycarbo/Excel and will show marked improvement with their use when used as a supplement to CO2 gas.

These liquids are expensive.

Cheers,


----------



## oldwhitewood (7 Oct 2008)

The thing I have trouble understanding at the moment Chris is I use pressurised CO2 and a pretty good dosing regime using ADA products and substrates. If there appeared to be issues developing with algae which were a result of poor CO2 distribution then I would have to use easycarbo for example, until the CO2 problem was fixed. Is this right? 

Secondly if there are no problems observed with algae or condition of the plants should easycarbo still be dosed along with the regular ferts?

Sorry if I am being really thick here!


----------



## ceg4048 (7 Oct 2008)

Yes, I agree completely with both statements (not the one about thickness  ) If your dosing and CO2 are good and there are no issues then I don't see any reason to start adding these products, however, a typical scenario, which I'm sure you've seen, is one where the plant biomass increases over the course of months, while the injection rate stays the same. Then one day, suddenly you observe some CO2 related algae appearing. Well, if every plant doubles its weight then essentially you have twice as many plants which require twice as much nutrition so there are a couple of options:

1) Trim frequently to stabilize the biomass so that little or no adjustments to nutrients/CO2 are required.
2) Increase the injection rate and dosing to account for the increased biomass (perhaps flow is affected here as well)
3) Supplement with Excel/Easycarbo either permanently or until a decision is made regarding items 1 and 2.

Cheers,


----------



## oldwhitewood (7 Oct 2008)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Yes, I agree completely with both statements (not the one about thickness  ) If your dosing and CO2 are good and there are no issues then I don't see any reason to start adding these products, however, a typical scenario, which I'm sure you've seen, is one where the plant biomass increases over the course of months, while the injection rate stays the same. Then one day, suddenly you observe some CO2 related algae appearing. Well, if every plant doubles its weight then essentially you have twice as many plants which require twice as much nutrition so there are a couple of options:
> 
> 1) Trim frequently to stabilize the biomass so that little or no adjustments to nutrients/CO2 are required.
> 2) Increase the injection rate and dosing to account for the increased biomass (perhaps flow is affected here as well)
> ...



Makes sense that thanks very much.


----------

